# Hope with the 8 month old!



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

Alright, I just got the tape off of Onyx's ears Saturday. Generally, they're still not up, they were taped for 2-3 weeks. BUT, there are dramatic improvements. His ears are 'dancing' around. They do go up quite often now, except only for a few seconds/minutes at a time. The longest period of time they've stayed up is one hour straight. Like a goof, I didn't get any pictures of them up during that time. He is eight months old, and got them taped when he was 7.5 months. Should I get them retaped longer, is there still hope? Considering they have been improving dramatically? They usually go up when he is determined, focused or excited. All by themselves! Here are some pictures of before/after taping, and when they were taped.



















The one before the taping is the one of him sitting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

You may want to wait a bit since after taping the ears are still weak and they can take a while to stay up.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd wait a bit, give the guy a break.


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

Alright, thanks! Do you think there is hope for them to go up, with or without tape?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

People will disagree with me, but I say get that baby chewing a couple hours a day. Deer or elk antler. Fiona chewed on water bottles that were frozen.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

I have tried that but he prefers to burry everything in the couch. For Christmas, he got a three foot long peanut butter flavored rawhide, he managed to sink that between the cushions fast. Thanks for the advice, though!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

If it's important to you that they are up, tape them again asap. Leave them up a good month. When you take them down if they fall again, retape immediately. At 8 months chances of them going up on their own are slim (it happens but not often).


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

Alright. The reason I am so buggy about his ears is because when my family and I decided to get a German shepherd, it is because we wanted a German shepherd, not a black dog that you can't tell what the breed is because it is suppost to be a shepherd, but looks like a lab. And the issue with taping for a month is that the tape wears off and they become loose, making his ears slightly sag forwards. We get them taped at a vet in Fox Lake, that is more than 30 minutes away from home. The taping is cheap, except the vet isn't opened all day, nor every day, and it is somewhat far away. I am probably going to retape. Also, technically, we started taping at six months. Also, what about gluing? I tried that, and that had better progress in three days than taping had in one week. The thing when I glued them is that he got the glue off of his whole edge ear except the very very tip. I know how much to put on this time, fortunately. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

OnyxGSD said:


> Alright. The reason I am so buggy about his ears is because when my family and I decided to get a German shepherd, it is because we wanted a German shepherd, not a black dog that you can't tell what the breed is because it is suppost to be a shepherd, but looks like a lab. And the issue with taping for a month is that the tape wears off and they become loose, making his ears slightly sag forwards. We get them taped at a vet in Fox Lake, that is more than 30 minutes away from home. The taping is cheap, except the vet isn't opened all day, nor every day, and it is somewhat far away. I am probably going to retape. Also, technically, we started taping at six months. Also, what about gluing? I tried that, and that had better progress in three days than taping had in one week. The thing when I glued them is that he got the glue off of his whole edge ear except the very very tip. I know how much to put on this time, fortunately.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I get it, it would dissapoint me too, part of the reason I love the breed are the ears. However, he's kind of at the "if they aren't going to stand up they might never." Where did you get him from? Have you talked to the breeder about your issues?

The only reason I think it won't happen is because you've been doing it for two months, and they still want to be down. It might just be what it is. Sorry.  How are they doing now? How long have they been untapped?


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

We got him from these jerks online, no worries, we met up with them and everything. I recently found out that my mother lost their phone number, and they aren't replying to my email. Let me tell you each and every thing we've done with his ears...it's a long story, really:
4 months old- the neighbor taped them an odd way, it lasted for a week at the most. He taped them the only way he knew how, the ears wrapped around a foam tube.(he has dobermans)
5.5 months old- used tear mender glue on the edges of the ear, tee pee style. Came undone after three days.
7 months old- Taped by the vet for the first time, lasted two weeks.
7.5 months- retaped by the vet a few days after the first taping.

We got the dog from oodle dogs. The guy who dinged the contract must of put a fake name because his name on MyLife and all of those things came up with no results. If they don't reply, the truth will never some out. That dog below with erect ears is a picture I found on google, it's EVERYTHING is exactly like Onyx, except the ears.







And this is a picture I captured of him with one ear up, it stayed like that for around 1-2 hours straight, new record.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

Signed not dinged. This auto correct is cursed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

The tape got taken off Saturday. We are debating to retape them. I say DO IT, mom says 'Aw, his ears must be sore still', and my dad, who has NO experience with dogs whatsoever, says to give up. He doesn't understand the whole ear thing. In case ya haven't noticed, Onyx is mine, and my sole responsibility. If I can, so you can get a better idea of his anatomy and everything, I am willing to walk around and video record it. To me, he doesn't walk like a shepherd, but mom claims he does. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

I mean walk around with him of course. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

